# Theopropus elegans



## sufistic (Dec 5, 2009)

Interesting how the one that molted in captivity turned out.







Fake plant used for T.elegans habitat:


----------



## Opivy (Dec 5, 2009)

Crazy difference! How many times did it molt in captivity?


----------



## sufistic (Dec 5, 2009)

Opivy said:


> Crazy difference! How many times did it molt in captivity?


Only once, we caught it at subadult. I'm guessing it has to do with the fake plants and/or the lack of it. Temperature and humidity is almost similar to where they were caught. Only difference is the richness of plants when compared to the wild.


----------



## keri (Dec 5, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Dec 5, 2009)

All the best with them, hope you are successful in breeding them.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 5, 2009)

Keri said:


> Beautiful!


They are, aren't they?



mantisfart2 said:


> All the best with them, hope you are successful in breeding them.


Many thanks mantisfart2, we have 6 adult and 2 subadult females and only one male who just turned adult. He's got a lot of work in store for him. I'm hoping that since they were wild-caught, they might have already mated in the wild. But I'll still try and get that one male working on all the females. Wish us luck.


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice pics. How long after the molt was the photo taken? Might darken up over time.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 5, 2009)

Rick said:


> Nice pics. How long after the molt was the photo taken? Might darken up over time.


Thanks Rick. I totally forgot about that. it's been 12+ hours, you think that's enough time for the colour to settle down?


----------



## C.way (Dec 5, 2009)

wonderful species that I'm addicted to, do wonder that is it possible that natural hybrid happens to mantis since the same species from same location can vary that much, similarly, those statilia sp. do comes in green and brown color, and other's with different color as well


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 5, 2009)

Great comparison pics!


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Thanks Rick. I totally forgot about that. it's been 12+ hours, you think that's enough time for the colour to settle down?


I would think so.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 5, 2009)

Rick said:


> I would think so.


Many thanks Rick. He's still lime-green.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 5, 2009)

Oops double post.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 6, 2009)

Just thought we'd give it a try. Put a fat female near our only male that just turned adult 4 days ago and he didn't waste any time. He mounted the female and immediately connected. 7 more females for him to mate!


----------



## massaman (Dec 6, 2009)

would love to get my hands on one of their ooths if you ever decide to sell theirs or trade of course!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 6, 2009)

massaman said:


> would love to get my hands on one of their ooths if you ever decide to sell theirs or trade of course!


Sure thing. Just hope we can get all our females mated and have them laying ooths!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 6, 2009)

Whoa, that poor male has a lot of work to do, or should i say lucky?


----------



## sufistic (Dec 6, 2009)

Emile said:


> Whoa, that poor male has a lot of work to do, or should i say lucky?


LOL I'd say he's very lucky, if he doesn't end up as their food that is. Female T.elegans are very aggressive.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 6, 2009)

An update, mating lasted for 2 hours after which the male hastily made his escape. Next female!


----------



## sbugir (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## sufistic (Dec 6, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Congrats


Many thanks lemmiwinks.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations on pairing and getting them to connect  good luck with the other females, hope all goes well.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 6, 2009)

mantisfart2 said:


> Congratulations on pairing and getting them to connect  good luck with the other females, hope all goes well.


Many thanks mantisfart2. That's a funny name.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 6, 2009)

Make sure you give the male at least 3 days until he mated again. You want him to get is "supply" charged up.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 7, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Make sure you give the male at least 3 days until he mated again. You want him to get is "supply" charged up.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 13, 2009)

One of the females laid an ooth this morning.


----------



## sbugir (Dec 13, 2009)

Congrats  

I noticed on your sig, that you have 7 females... Did the male not make it  ?


----------



## sufistic (Dec 13, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Congrats  I noticed on your sig, that you have 7 females... Did the male not make it  ?


Yeah he died after mating with only one female. I'm just hoping that the rest of the females were mated in the wild. This particular female was probably mated in the wild and the ooth does look fertile. The difference between a T.elegans fertile and infertile ooth can be seen here.

Any ooths I get from this current stock will not be for sale just to be cautious in case any ooths aren't fertile. But if ooths from this stock does hatch, then the 2nd generation ooths/nymphs will be for sale.


----------



## sbugir (Dec 13, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Yeah he died after mating with only one female. I'm just hoping that the rest of the females were mated in the wild. This particular female was not mated in the wild but the ooth does look fertile. The difference between a T.elegans fertile and infertile ooth can be seen here.Any ooths I get from this current stock will not be for sale just to be cautious in case any ooths aren't fertile. But if ooths from this stock does hatch, then the 2nd generation ooths/nymphs will be for sale.


Sorry to hear about the male. Very cool nontheless. Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 13, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Sorry to hear about the male. Very cool nontheless. Good luck in your endeavors.


Many thanks lemmiwinks. We got one confirmed mating from the male before he died. If the rest aren't fertile, at least the ooths from that one female would be. Wish us luck so that we could distribute these for culture and hopefully let it be as common as the Orchid these days.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow, those elegans have cool googly eyes!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 13, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Wow, those elegans have cool googly eyes!


They're the most animated species of mantids I've ever kept. Wish us luck so that you could get a hand on some of them.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 13, 2009)

Best of luck with your T. elegans. Hopefully at least some of the others will have been already fertilized in the wild. I guess time will tell. Again, best wishes!


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 13, 2009)

Cool...nice 'happy face' markings on the back. Good luck to you and your girls!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 13, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Best of luck with your T. elegans. Hopefully at least some of the others will have been already fertilized in the wild. I guess time will tell. Again, best wishes!


Thanks Becky. I could try and find some males in some nature reserves here but they're too tiny to spot and very fast. If I don't get a 2nd generation from what I have now, I'm going to Malaysia again for sure and get the natives to help. Hopefully I can breed these for a few generations. That one confirmed mated female is my main hope.



kamakiri said:


> Cool...nice 'happy face' markings on the back. Good luck to you and your girls!


Yeah smiley face mantids lol. Thanks kamakiri.


----------



## C.way (Dec 14, 2009)

wow, congratulation


----------

